# C.A.R.B Legal Intake?



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

Does Any One Know Where to get an intake thats CARB legal for an 04 GTO?


----------



## 707GTOLS2 (Aug 31, 2005)

Isn't the K&N & Lingenfelter CARB Legal?


----------



## powerman_dsr (Feb 27, 2006)

not that i know of


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

AEM Brute Force claims to be 50 State legal (CARB approved or pending), K&N is not street legal in CA.

Gravana is also 50 State legal.


----------

